
Google Wave: 'Like Real-Time E-Mail. On Crack.' - mblakele
http://industry.bnet.com/technology/10002763/google-wave-like-real-time-e-mail-on-crack/
======
philfreo
Best line: "I’m not sure if there are API interfaces into the application but,
ironically, it’s crying out for a proper desktop client."

